# What is the cheapest way to buy casing and baseboard?



## tsg234 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm looking to put new casing and baseboard in my house and am wondering who to buy it from to get the best price? I'm assuming a place like Home Depot or Lowes is going to be way more expencive than other places. I have seen people get random lengths, is that the way to go?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

tsg234 said:


> I'm looking to put new casing and baseboard in my house and am wondering who to buy it from to get the best price? I'm assuming a place like Home Depot or Lowes is going to be way more expencive than other places. I have seen people get random lengths, is that the way to go?


 are you going to stain or just paint....if just painting lowes contractor packs are reasonable 12'goods 96' per pack...


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

I moved to columbus , oh last year and started working on the house. I found a millwork place locally, well about 22 miles away. I went and picked up samples and when I called to order it was only 25.00 dollar delivery charge for a ton of trim and 3 4x8 sheets. It was also all 16 foot lengths of material which saves on having to piece as much. the price was also much cheaper (even with the delivery charge) than home depot and they delivered right to my garage. If you are painting it go with MDF, you get a much better finish, its preprimed, and it bends to follow the walls and floor much easier than wood does and no splinters either.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

typically when getting trim at lower prices will involve two things.. lower qaulity trim or major buying power.. ive run tons of trim and both the things i mentioned are typically big factors... the trim at the big box store is mass produced and the quality of the profile goes way down.. when you cut mitres the profile doesnt match up from one peice to the next..

the other thing is big time builders who are buyin 100's of 1000's of feet of trim will get a much better price.

your best bet is to check with a supplier that deals in trim specifically, they mill it and sell it themself. they will give you a better price if your buying a house lot of it, casing, baseboard,1/4, chair rail crown.. as for quality.. the mdf trim that is very light weight isnt very durable it consists of more resin than wood.. yes it takes paint well however its much more prone to flaking if it gets hit. higher quality mdf trim will have more sawdust and glue in it than resin, its basically the exact same quality mdf as used in 4x8 sheets. this is the type i work with 90% of the time working on high end homes


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Put together a trim package.
Contact your local lumber yard...not slowes or homeboy.

Just ask them for a contractor's discount.
You may have to open an account...not a bad thing


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey DannyT, how about spilling the beans on the millwork shop you found. I also live in Central Ohio and am always looking for new, good material sources. Post or PM me please!


----------



## cowboysteve43 (Dec 4, 2011)

most lumber yards have a clearnce or return special order items that get returned wrong color wrong style so on.you usually can pick these up cheap. ask the floor person were these items are, and go ahead look around they only want to sell you new in the box if on commision. be a treasure hunter the deals are in all stores.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

the place is capital city millwork, 173 heatherdown drive , westerville, oh 614-939-0670 . its on the northeast side of columbus. I used the lightweight mdf crown and all mdf trim. it sure beat trying to haul long pieces from home depot. the 2 sheets of mdf i ordered were 28.00 dollars a sheet compared to home depot's 34.00 dollars a sheet. we had only been here a few months and they were the first place i found.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Building Materials Outlet in Eagan, MN is the way to go. You just have to dig through stacks and stacks of it but that is where I get all my millwork.

B


----------



## RobM72 (May 10, 2016)

I am located in Columbus and need some base board trim. What was the location of the Mill that you used. Thanks. Rob



DannyT said:


> I moved to columbus , oh last year and started working on the house. I found a millwork place locally, well about 22 miles away. I went and picked up samples and when I called to order it was only 25.00 dollar delivery charge for a ton of trim and 3 4x8 sheets. It was also all 16 foot lengths of material which saves on having to piece as much. the price was also much cheaper (even with the delivery charge) than home depot and they delivered right to my garage. If you are painting it go with MDF, you get a much better finish, its preprimed, and it bends to follow the walls and floor much easier than wood does and no splinters either.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If you're in Ohio and can make the drive to Amish country (Wayne County, Holmes county), you can get trim at a very decent price from one of the many Amish lumber yards. Klein Lumber comes to mind as a good one near Berlin. Keim Lumber is the well-known lumber yard out that way, but the prices are about the same as any big box store.


----------

